# Crappie Trip Spring 2018



## undertaker

Did Reelfoot last year, want to try a new lake Alabama or Mississippi. Any help appreciated


----------



## Lundy

I am thinking the same way. We went to Lake Cumberland last year late spring and had a bunch of fun on bass and crappie and will probably go back again this spring but I also would like to do a late Feb early march trip to a southern lake. Not sure I want to go to the crowded miss lakes but somewhere. Maybe we could get a group of boats for a trip


----------



## undertaker

Thinking Kentucky lake or Grenada but open to all options


----------



## chaunc

If you're heading south, just pick any of the lakes and go. They're all good. The earlier in the spring, the further south you go. Florida and Louisiana in February and Mississippi in March. Kentucky in April.


----------



## RMK

me and a buddy might be up for this trip. i looked into kentucky/berkley and Weiss a little bit. crappie usa tournaments will also be going to Weiss late february and cumberland early april


----------



## crappiedude

I used to go to Weiss every year in late Feb and if you hit it right it was a hoot. I would try for last week Feb or 1st week of March. Lots of people long line troll down there and it produces tons of fish. We'd troll, cast or shoot docks and had success with all methods. Weiss lake has some monster stripers in it too. Caught on 6# test line and 1/16oz jig.


----------



## Zach Jones

I agree man just pick one! I just came from Alabama visiting friends and after just 2 hour fishing each day I got 17 my first day and 8 the next day.


----------



## crappiedude

If you go to Alabama be aware it's not like Ky where you can bring home all the legal fish you catch. The below paragraph is straight out of their regulations.

"*It is a violation of Alabama law for any person to transport more than one day’s creel limit of any species of fish beyond the boundaries of this state*. It is a violation of Alabama law for any person to fillet freshwater fish while on public waters except when fish are being prepared for immediate cooking and consumption, provided however, that fish may be drawn or gutted with heads left attached."

If you go there for 4 or 5 days and catch a limit each day you are still only allowed to transport 1 days limit out of state which is 30 crappies.


----------



## Zach Jones

No laws broken here buddy. I'll try to keep that in mind when I go back down to fish for those slabs this weekend. Didnt know that law.


----------



## crappiedude

Most people don't know about that law and that's the reason I posted it. The last year I was down there (it's been a while) some guys were getting busted as they crossed the state line.
Just wanted to give a heads up when I saw the talk about going to Alabama.
I always liked going down there, the fishing was fun.


----------



## Zach Jones

Yeah man the fishing is awesome!


----------



## Bluegillin'

I am definitely a law abiding person, but I am curious as to how they would enforce that. I would think once you actually crossed the border that you would be in another jurisdiction. Can an Alabama officer pull you over in Tennessee as an example? Also, what if you caught a bunch of fish in Mississippi and drove home through Alabama, how could you prove the fish were caught in Mississippi. I guess the safe thing is to have a large fish fry each night while fishing in Alabama.


----------



## Zach Jones

Lol I agree!


----------



## Lundy

You guys all decide where you are going and if my work schedule permits I will try and join you. Lake Washington in Miss looks very enticing to me.


----------



## Specwar

I used to fish Flint Creek Reservoir in Wiggins Mississippi and had great crappie success there. Had several 2-3# crappies. That was back in the early 70's but I am sure it is still a very productive lake as the crappies grow year round down there.


----------



## Snyd

Always wanted to fish Kentucky Lake - I have fished Cumberland several times and have done really well - Have good friend that owns a cabin down near the lake so that helps. Fished Kerr Reservoir several years ago and wow what a lake that was - Wouldn't mind going back and fishing the body of water either.


----------



## undertaker

It's still up in the air for me an my buddy on where to go.


----------



## Popspastime

Cherokee, Douglas, Watt's Bar, Dale Hollow, Kentucky Lake, Barkley should fill my tour this spring. Depending on weather were planning on leaving out for the first week of April and staying 2 weeks maybe 3, depends on the weather. Top Crappie lakes would include Kentucky Lake, Cherokee, and Douglas. Bass in all but I think Watts Bar and Kentucky Lake would be best there. Just head south (watch the weather) temp is the deal breaker down there and work your way north with the temps.


----------



## RMK

Popspastime said:


> Cherokee, Douglas, Watt's Bar, Dale Hollow, Kentucky Lake, Barkley should fill my tour this spring. Depending on weather were planning on leaving out for the first week of April and staying 2 weeks maybe 3, depends on the weather. Top Crappie lakes would include Kentucky Lake, Cherokee, and Douglas. Bass in all but I think Watts Bar and Kentucky Lake would be best there. Just head south (watch the weather) temp is the deal breaker down there and work your way north with the temps.


that sounds like one heck of a spring right there. hopefully i ll get to the point of being able to a trip like that some day. have fun!


----------



## Popspastime

The fishing thing gets stronger when you retire,


----------



## Harry1959

Melton Hill in tenn was pretty good a few years ago. Not huge but lots of 11-12 inches back then.


----------



## crappiedude

Friend and myself are headed to Weiss Lake at the end of March, then at the end of April we're going to go to Cumberland for a week. I may try to get to Ky Lake in May if my wife wants to go.


----------



## chaunc

crappiedude said:


> Friend and myself are headed to Weiss Lake at the end of March, then at the end of April we're going to go to Cumberland for a week. I may try to get to Ky Lake in May if my wife wants to go.


That's a great time for bull gills and redears. I may head down mid may myself. I have about five killer spots for both.


----------



## crappiedude

chaunc said:


> That's a great time for bull gills and redears. I may head down mid may myself. I have about five killer spots for both.


I've never been there for the bluegill spawn but I kind of thought that's when they moved up. I figured between the gills, redears and crappie I could probably find a fish or 2 that will want to play.


----------



## kycreek

That sounds like a blast. Catching one of those big Redears is on my bucket list.


----------



## chaunc

Here’s a redear I got two seasons ago around that time.


----------



## kycreek

That had to be fun.


----------



## crappiedude

It's been a few years back but here's a good one I got down there. I've never really stopped and fished for them but the few we get by accident are usually monsters.
I held it's mouth at the bend in my elbow and as you can see it's tail was in the palm of my hand.


----------

